# aardwolves as pets?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

i don't know if this is in the right section but the mods can move it if it's not, does anyone keep them in the uk? and if you do, do you have any pictures? sorry but they're so fascinating and don't seem to be on the dwa list


----------

